
The Congressional Black Caucus Is Asking Silicon Valley Why It's So White - jessaustin
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/bj59a3/the-congressional-black-caucus-is-asking-silicon-valley-why-its-so-white
======
JPLeRouzic
This is the same observation that I made to myself when I attended IEEE 802.11
meetings. So much people from so many places and nearly no black people
(African Americans or African Europeans).

I tried to dig the subject and my conclusion was massive and deep bias
(including in myself).

